# dámelo - dadmelo???



## nitis2005

a ver, en mi libro se dice que en el imperativo se quita la d, si hay dos pronombres. Por ejemplo: tomad! Tomáoslo! pero: tomádlo!
Vale, hasta aqui, claro. Pero si tengo una forma irregluar como:
hacer-haced! , mi libro dice: hacédmelo!
Porque entonces queda la d???
Y como lo fuera con dar: dámelo! Y para vosotros??? Dámelo, entonces no hay diferencia, asi que no puede ser. dadmelo??? pero porque???
gracias ya,  si alguien se toma el tiempo para explicarmelo! saludos nitis2005


----------



## saemon

A ver si he entendido la pregunta. "Dámelo" se usa cuando el sujeto es singular (tú) mientras que "dádmelo" se usa cuando el sujeto es plural (vosotros). En el verbo "hacer" sería "házmelo" y "hacédmelo".

¿Es eso lo que querías saber?


----------



## diegodbs

Como dice Saemon, la "d" no tiene nada que ver con eso de los dos pronombres. Simplemente indica singular o plural.


----------



## Jazztronik

Exacto, y en el primer ejemplo, del verbo "tomar", las tres formas son correctas dependiendo del contexto:

- *"Tomad" *: El sujeto da algo a los interlocutores, sin especificar el 'objeto directo' en el verbo, ni si es singular o plural, ni masculino o femenino, porque tal vez esté en otra parte de la frase, o a la vista de los interlocutores. Ejemplo:
"Tomad *vuestro DVD*".
"Tomad" (vuestro DVD). En este caso el DVD ha de estar a la vista o los interlocutores seguramente ya saben de qué se trata.

- *"Tomadlo"*: El sujeto da algo a los interlocutores, especificando implícitamente mediante "-lo" el objeto directo, por lo cual no hace falta nombrarlo. De hecho, estaría mal nombrarlo. Ejemplo:
"Tomadlo" (vuestro DVD). Estaría mal decir: "Tomadlo vuestro DVD"

- *"Tomáoslo"*: El sujeto da algo a los interlocutores, *para que se lo tomen* (se lo coman, o se lo beban).

Espero haberte aclarado bien esto. Por cierto, una *advertencia*: y es que coloquialmente mucha gente hispanohablante usa mal el imperativo, cambiándolo por su infinitivo: "tomároslo" en vez de "tomáoslo", "tomar" en vez de "tomad", "tomarlo" en vez de "tomadlo". Lo digo para que no te confundas si lo oyes así porque seguro que lo oirás.


----------



## nitis2005

gracias, pero mi pregunta es otra, es que, mi libre dice, que, por ejempl en tu respuesta jazztronik, que tomáoslo no se puede escribir como tomádoslo, fuera una falte de gramática, dejar la d. Dejamos fuera estas cosas del dialecto y tal. Entonces si tengo dar, que hago? dámelo= tú y vosotros entonces qué? dámelo tambien? no puede ser, dádmelo-pero que pasa entonces con la regla de quitar la d???
Espero que me haya explicado poco mejor ahora, gracias, nitis2005


----------



## Soy Yo

Es dámelo (tú)

Y es "dádmelo" (vosotros)

Lo que pasa es que dejas la "d" (la pierdes) cuando "os" es el primer pronombre agregado.

Daos cuenta de que hay muchas reglas de ortografía.

Dad + os = Daos.
Da + me = Dame.
Dad + me = Dadme.


----------



## diegodbs

nitis2005 said:
			
		

> gracias, pero mi pregunta es otra, es que, mi libre dice, que, por ejempl en tu respuesta jazztronik, que tomáoslo no se puede escribir como tomádoslo, fuera una falte de gramática, dejar la d. Dejamos fuera estas cosas del dialecto y tal. Entonces si tengo dar, que hago? dámelo= tú y vosotros entonces qué? dámelo tambien? no puede ser, dádmelo-pero que pasa entonces con la regla de quitar la d???
> Espero que me haya explicado poco mejor ahora, gracias, nitis2005


 
Dámelo tú.
Dádmelo vosotros.

No hay regla para quitar la d. No entiendo qué regla es ésa.


----------



## mhp

Creo que dádmelo está bien escrito. Si recuerdo bien se dice “idos” y no “ios” y esto es la única excepción. ¿Verdad, o es algo que he inventado yo?


----------



## Soy Yo

Esto se da cuando el mandato (vosotros) es REFLEXIVO.

Id + os = Idos. (la excepción)

Acostad + os = Acostaos.
Sentad + os = Sentaos.
Levantad + os = Levantaos.
Servid + os = Servíos.


----------



## diegodbs

Soy Yo said:
			
		

> Id + os = Idos.
> 
> Acostad + os = Acostaos.
> Sentad + os = Sentaos.
> Levantad + os = Levantaos.
> Servid + os = Servíos.


 
Está bien, pero hay un pequeño detalle; en España nadie dice "idos", todo el mundo dice "marchaos" porque la palabra "idos" suena rarísima (idos también significa "locos").


----------



## Jazztronik

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Está bien, pero hay un pequeño detalle; en España nadie dice "idos", todo el mundo dice "marchaos" porque la palabra "idos" suena rarísima (idos también significa "locos").


Exacto, "idos" no se dice nunca, ni "íos". Pero como comentaba antes sobre el error gramatical TAN extendido de cambiar el imperativo por infinitivo, aparte de "marchaos" se suele abusar mucho, pero mucho mucho, de "iros", que gramaticalmente es incorrecto, pero se usa casi tanto o más que "marchaos". Y también mucha gente dice "marcharos", incorrecto.


----------



## Soy Yo

Quizas no lo digáis, pero algunos lo escriben 

-Dejádmelo tíos, este es mío, idos sin mi, pronto os alcanzare.- Dije a los demás, estos me miraron y sonrieron, me chocaron la mano y se dieron la vuelta.


----------



## diegodbs

Soy Yo said:
			
		

> Quizas no lo digáis, pero algunos lo escriben
> 
> -Dejádmelo tíos, este es mío, idos sin mi, pronto os alcanzare.- Dije a los demás, estos me miraron y sonrieron, me chocaron la mano y se dieron la vuelta.


¿Quién ha escrito eso? jajajaja


----------



## Jazztronik

Eso suena a un relato novelístico, no a una transcripción coloquial.


----------



## nitis2005

pues, ya tenemos buena discusión! gracias por todas las esplicaciones. entonces, esto es lo que dice mi libro. si es reflexivo se vá la d. significa eneste contexto-reflexivo, solo el pronombre os?
tomáoslo, tomádmelo, tomádselo, ?? correcto?? y entonces para dar:
dámelo, dádselo, pues y creo que nunca se lo necesitará pero fuera: dádoslo?


----------



## diegodbs

nitis2005 said:
			
		

> pues, ya tenemos buena discusión! gracias por todas las esplicaciones. entonces, esto es lo que dice mi libro. si es reflexivo se vá la d. significa eneste contexto-reflexivo, solo el pronombre os?
> tomáoslo, tomádmelo, tomádselo, ?? correcto?? y entonces para dar:
> dámelo, dádselo, pues y creo que nunca se lo necesitará pero fuera: dádoslo?


Dádoslo, no existe. Se diría: dáoslo


----------



## Rayines

> creo que nunca se lo necesitará pero fuera: dádoslo?


*No, fíjate en esta regla que dio Soy Yo  :*


> Lo que pasa es que dejas la "d" (la pierdes) cuando "os" es el primer pronombre agregado


----------



## Soy Yo

nitis2005 said:
			
		

> pues, ya tenemos buena discusión! gracias por todas las esplicaciones. entonces, esto es lo que dice mi libro. si es reflexivo se vá la d. significa eneste contexto-reflexivo, solo el pronombre os?
> tomáoslo, tomádmelo, tomádselo, ?? correcto?? y entonces para dar:
> dámelo, dádselo, pues y creo que nunca se lo necesitará pero fuera: dádoslo?


 
Según Diego y sus compatriotas, la forma que nunca necesitas es "Idos" como mandato.

No es "Ios" sino "Idos (excepción)...pero aunque "Idos" es la única excepción, no lo necesitas porque en España nadie, NADIE pero N A D I E lo usa (es anticuado--aparece en el Quijote y en las comedias del Siglo de Oro). En vez de "Idos" (como mandato), dicen "Marchaos" (marchad + os = "marchaos")

Si dices "Idos sin mí" van a reírse de ti como si hubieras jalado una puerta.


----------



## maidens

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Dámelo tú.
> Dádmelo vosotros.
> 
> No hay regla para quitar la d. No entiendo qué regla es ésa.


 
la regla de quitar la d se da en el voseo.
pero como el voseo de latinoamerica no es aceptado por la REA no sé si llamarlo "regla"

por ejemplo nosotros diríamos

Hacelo por mí
decímelo a mí


----------



## diegodbs

maidens said:
			
		

> la regla de quitar la d se da en el voseo.
> pero como el voseo de latinoamerica no es aceptado por la REA no sé si llamarlo "regla"
> 
> por ejemplo nosotros diríamos
> 
> Hacelo por mí
> decímelo a mí


El voseo es aceptado por la RAE, sólo tienes que consultar la página de la RAE y buscar la conjugación de cualquier verbo.


----------



## Rayines

> No hay regla para quitar la d. No entiendo qué regla es ésa


*Parece ser una regla empirica. Se quita la "d" en la forma del imperativo segunda persona plural, cuando el verbo se usa con la terminación pronominal "os" (creo que son reflexivos), salvo el caso de "idos", ya mencionado.*


----------



## erin

Hi, I'm sorry that your grammar is not clear enough on this issue. I'm also learning Spanish, and I find no difficulties with this exception.
Please see http://www.spanish-kit.net/grammar/174.html (ref. under 176), only one of many pages found on the Internet concerning this issue. Hope it will help


----------



## mhp

Although “idos” is blessed by RAE, here is an interesting article on its use.

(...) propone tratar al verbo irse como defectivo (que no se usa en todos los modos, tiempos o personas) y para la segunda persona del plural del imperativo usar el sinónimo machaos, en vez de idos. La razón es que la forma idos, que prescribe la RAE, además de ser poco usada, podría en algunos casos dar lugar a ambigüedad por confusión con la forma del participio masculino pluras idos. (...)


----------



## diegodbs

mhp said:
			
		

> Although “idos” is blessed by RAE, here is an interesting article on its use.
> 
> (...) propone tratar al verbo irse como defectivo (que no se usa en todos los modos, tiempos o personas) y para la segunda persona del plural del imperativo usar el sinónimo machaos, en vez de idos. La razón es que la forma idos, que prescribe la RAE, además de ser poco usada, podría en algunos casos dar lugar a ambigüedad por confusión con la forma del participio masculino pluras idos. (...)


Eso ya lo habíamos comentado tanto Jazztronics como yo mismo.
Nunca empleamos "idos", al menos en España.
Siempre decimos: marchaos.


----------



## mhp

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Eso ya lo habíamos comentado tanto Jazztronics como yo mismo.
> Nunca empleamos "idos", al menos en España.
> Siempre decimos: marchaos.



 Thank you Diego, I hope the link that verifies your observation and adds extra information is useful.


----------



## Jellby

Yo estoy de acuerdo con Jazztronic. Nadie dice "idos", pero lo que se dice es "iros". Sólo la gente que sabe que "iros" es incorrecto y que lo correcto es "idos" dice "marchaos" para evitar parecer pedante (como si dijera "Bilbado" y "bacalado"). Pero lo que más abunda es "iros", como en "iros todos a tomar por ***", no creo que nadie diga ni "idos" ni "marchaos" aquí


----------



## maidens

diegodbs said:
			
		

> El voseo es aceptado por la RAE, sólo tienes que consultar la página de la RAE y buscar la conjugación de cualquier verbo.


 
tenés razón, no me había dado cuenta.
entonces lo que no entiendo es porque por ejemplo en argentina cuando estudias esto en la primaria o el secundario te dicen que el voseo no es permitido.
es mas veo que es permitido el voseo "a la argentina" porque existen diferencias, por ejemplo en chile dicen que *hacei vos *(le quitan la ese a la conjugación del vosotros) en cambio nosotros decimos que hacés vos ( le quitamos la i)


----------



## Soy Yo

¿Uds. están quitando la i de la conjugación de la forma de vosotros o simplemente están sustituyendo la "r" del infinitivo por la "s"....?

yo hablo
vos hablás (hablar > hablás

¿El plural de "vos" en Argentina es vosotros o Uds.?


----------



## maidens

le quitamos la *i* a la conjugación del vosotros, y le quitamos la *d *a la conjugación del vosotros en el imperativo.

ejemplo

vos oí
vosotros oi*d*

para la segunda persona de plural usamos ustedes y *no *vosotros

nuestra conjugacion sería

yo
vos 
él
nosotros
ustedes
ellos


----------



## Soy Yo

¿Entoces el imperativo "vos" de decir es "decs"? y de vivir "vivs"?


----------



## maidens

Soy Yo said:
			
		

> ¿Entoces el imperativo "vos" de decir es "decs"? y de vivir "vivs"?


 
sos vivo  
en primer lugar no es el imperativo el ejemplo ese es *la segunda persona del singular del presente del indicativo (decís y venís).*
el imperativo es
decí vos
vení vos 
son los casos en que no se elimina la i, porque sino nos quedamos sin vocales, pero es donde más se ve la relación entre el vos y el vosotros, es la misma conjugación.


----------



## Soy Yo

Gracias por aguantarme, Maidens, tan amablemente.


----------



## Jellby

Pero como has visto en el mensaje nº. 17, para el verbo "ser" es "sos" y no "ses"


----------



## Soy Yo

Tienes razón!  (a menos que ser e ir sean "irregulares'...)


----------



## Jellby

El "vos" antiguo de cortesía se conjugaba en la segunda persona del plural, es más probable que la forma de voseo actual proceda de esta forma que del infinitivo.


----------



## jmx

nitis2005 said:
			
		

> *¡ P*ues ya tenemos buena discusión! *G*racias por todas las e*x*plicaciones. *E*ntonces, esto es lo que dice mi libro. *S*i es reflexivo se v*a* la d. *S*ignifica en este contexto-reflexivo, solo el pronombre os?
> tomáoslo, tomádmelo, tomádselo, ?? correcto??


Para que pueda haber un verbo reflexivo, o en general pronominal, *el verbo y el pronombre han de concordar en persona y número* :

tomáoslo = tomad (2a. persona plural) + os (2a. persona plural) + lo
- Corresponde al verbo pronominal (mejor pronominal que reflexivo) "tomarse".

tomádmelo = tomad (2a. persona plural) + me (1a. persona singular) + lo
- Sabemos que NO es pronominal ni reflexivo, porque el verbo y el pronombre no concuerdan.

tomádselo = tomad (2a. persona plural) + se (3a. persona singular/plural) + lo
- Mismo caso que "tomádmelo".


----------



## nitis2005

por díos, ahora estoy totalmente confundida. GRacias por todos estos consejos, pero finalmente queda mi pregunta. 
quito la d solo si hablamos den vosotros entonces "os", o quito la d siempre cuando tengo dos pronombres, porque para mi esto es reflexivo. A decís que tengo que quitar la d si el verbo es reflexivo. Pero también decís que solo lo quito cuando tengo os?
Entonces, como lo hago? y diegodbs-cual es la página de la RAE, lo sabes?


----------



## nitis2005

pues, entonces solo quito la d, si viene os como pronombre en la segunda persona plural del imperativo. lo he entendido correcto?
Gracias a todos!!!


----------



## jmx

nitis2005 said:
			
		

> pues, entonces solo quito la d, si viene os como pronombre en la segunda persona plural del imperativo. lo he entendido correcto?


Es que si el verbo es reflexivo, por fuerza usará el pronombre "os". Vamos a ver si con un verbo reflexivo más corriente se entiende mejor. En español :

(vosotros) lavad -> imperativo 2a. persona plural, verbo "lavar" 
(vosotros) lava*os* -> imperativo 2a. persona plural, verbo *reflexivo* "lavarse"


----------



## carolinaruz

Depende de quien tenga que dar
2ª persona del singular......da tú
2ª persona del plural.........dad vosotros
  así pues quedaría así
                                 dámelo tú
                                 dádmelo vosotros


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

carolinaruz said:


> Depende de quien tenga que dar
> 2ª persona del singular......da tú
> 2ª persona del plural.........dad vosotros
> así pues quedaría así
> dámelo tú
> dádmelo vosotros


 
Será en español peninsular de España, como 50 millones de personas. 

Dénmenlo ustedes, para la gran mayoría.


----------



## ZacaríasLS

I have never seen or heard the construction of the imperative of vosotros with its reflexive pronoun(but I know its right ). But when I hear "lavaos" I don't think "lavad + os" I think "lavados." Doesn't this certain construction get ambiguous in the spoken language(if context isn't present)?





Soy Yo said:


> ¿Entoces el imperativo "vos" de decir es "decs"? y de vivir "vivs"?


If you are interested in "voseo" visit this link: here


----------



## jmx

ZacaríasLS said:


> But when I hear "lavaos" I don't think "lavad + os" I think "lavados." Doesn't this certain construction get ambiguous in the spoken language(if context isn't present)


The form really used in everyday speech is "lavaros", or regionally "lavarse". The form "lavaos" is exclusive of formal contexts where it can't be confused with "lavados".


----------



## kreiner

jmartins said:


> The form really used in everyday speech is "lavaros", or regionally "lavarse". The form "lavaos" is exclusive of formal contexts where it can't be confused with "lavados".


 
Pues será que en mi casa somos muy formales, pero siempre hemos dicho: "lavaos las manos".
Me suenan fatal cosas como: "quedaros ahí", "estaros quietos". No digamos ya: "quedarse ahí" (como imperativo). Puestos a crucificar la gramática, ¿por qué no: "lavarsus"?
No es cuestión de formalidad, sino de corrección.


----------

